
Davies V British Transport Police [2018] UKIPTrib - DanBC
http://www.bailii.org/uk/cases/UKIPTrib/2018/IPT_17_93_H.html
======
DanBC
People on HN have spoken about the English RIPA law, but they often miss that
RIPA is used to prevent unlawful surveillance.

This case is a nice example of the law being used to protect rights against a
police force.

To compare the rates of compensation: If you're the victim of crime and you
lose one non-dominant arm you'll get £33,000.

